
‘Our pastures have been taken’: Indians rue China’s Himalayan land grab - felipelemos
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/03/our-pastures-have-been-taken-india-china-himalayan-land-grab
======
tarun_anand
This is scary. The Chinese have literally come at the doorstep and now inside.

